# Removing lacquer?



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody got any tricks. We just installed a set of cabinets, and just about to put the crown up and the owner decides she doesn't like the color even though she already ok'd it. :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I can safely assume you haven't been paid*

in full yet. That being the case, the customer is holding most of the cards. Best thing to do is to speak softly, let her know there is a problem here and can you both work this out. Threats of lawyers and law suits will bring communications to a screeching halt.
She has to be made to understand that this is all on her. Calmly give her your price to make the change and wing it from there.
That's a tough spot to be in, I wish you luck.

Now for the technical part. To remove normal cabinet grade lacquer, just use lacquer thinner.
Question: Is the lacquer top coat a clear lacquer? or is it a color?
Can a new coat just be sprayed on top.
What kind od finish did you actually do? Paint on wood, antiquing? Pickling?


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes it is. She hasnn't been rude, but geez she doesn't understand the work involved. Everybody loved it except her, but I guess that is all who matters. The contractor is the one who is going to have to come up with the money. He approved everything through her. Its weird because inside the cabinets look different than in the shop, and I think it because of the floor color and wall colors. All I know is all the sanding is going to suck.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Different color might be your lighting.*

Never try to match colors with incandescent lights because they throw off a yellow or brown color. Fluorescent lights throw off a blueish color, also no good. 
Best indoor lighting for color matching and ONLY if you have 25 ft or more ceiling would be metal halide lights. That's about as close to real daylihght as you can get. They can be dangerous though, like in sunburn ...no joke.
The only real practical solution is to make samples from your scrap wood and match your colors outside. Then go inside and finish.


----------



## m.c. cabinets (Oct 14, 2008)

we always use lacquer thinner soak a couple of rags and lay them on the cabinets let sit for a few minutes then remove them and start rubbing after you rub for a while start sanding with 100 grit then repeat make sure to sand with atleast 220grit before putting the new finish on


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! That sounds like a lot of extra work. I hope for your sake, it's all paid for as an extra. You deserve the extra pay for it. 

I don’t know if the color sample was approved at your shop or somewhere else, but the lighting could have been a factor. I always invited my clients to the shop to view their project during construction and provided them with a sample of the finish to take home. My shop lighting had daylight bulbs. I don’t know if this helped the client or just made me feel better. Good luck with the project and post the outcome. I wish you well. Red


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

AAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

Got something worked out with the contractor on the doors, reordered them today. Met with the owner today and picked out the stain. Early American, wow what a difference from Red Mahogany. She and the contractor still in denial that the sample they agreed on was Red Mahogany, why would I change it, they don't think oak can be that different. I guess they know more.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Did you have them sign off on a color sample before starting the job?

Never do anything unless the person paying the bills physically signs off on a color, look, design, while in your presence.

I have my customers make up a large sample with a sticker on the back for this occasion. It also has a disclaimer about wood species, stain looking different, sole liablity, etc....


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not the first time, but I do this time.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd make sure they sign off on the early american too.

Sounds to me like the contrator and the homeowner are trying to take you for a ride, be careful with them, document everything.


----------

